# removing gamey taste of wild meat



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi. My uncle gave us a moose roast. My sister has cooked other cuts from him and says she liked the meat but it had a really strong gamey taste to it. I have been reading on the internet about how it starts with how the meat is treated in the field etc... But can anybody recommend ways to take down that taste during cooking? And also if you have any really great ways to prepare a moose roast. Thanks!


----------



## Valkyrie9 (Sep 29, 2006)

Moose can be a little rank. The best tip I've heard is to soak it in milk overnight in the fridge. It's not exactly kosher, though.


----------



## JoyNChrist (Oct 24, 2006)

We soak venison in a mixture of milk and lemon juice overnight, then cover in in meat tenderizer and pound the heck out of it. Seems to work pretty well.

No experience with moose, though - I'm a life-long southerner!


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Crockpot! I can NOT eat wild roast if it's in the oven, but if you cook the frozen roast in a crockpot/slowcooker on low heat for 7ish hours with a tiny bit of water, it will turn out delish. It also makes an awesome gravy!


----------



## lrmama (Jan 5, 2004)

If I'm cooking an older buck (no moose here, but maybe similar gamey flavor?) I usually put it in the crock pot with some tomatoes. The acid in the tomatoes seems to leach out some of the taste, and the meat is super tender. You can also strain the bits out of the juice and make a nice tomato gravy.


----------



## rachelagain (Jun 15, 2006)

To get the gamey taste out- I soak the meat in salt water for about a day-- so if I want Roast on Friday I would put it on the counter in salt water on Thursday morning until it thaws, then move it to the fridge.
The salt water helps remove the blood-- which is the reason it tastes that way.
I normally do mine in a crockpot, though a cast iron dutch oven works nicely.

Here is a recipe I liked:
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Slow-Co...st/Detail.aspx
I did add potatoes and carrots and thought the juice was gravy enough.


----------

